# Might purchase a CC. 3.6 performance options???



## FriscoBrah (Jun 18, 2015)

So I've been looking at CCs and may commit. I haven't seen much for performance on the 3.6, so I decided to create an account on here. I haven't found much on intake, header, exhaust, tune, or supercharger. How many performance options are available for the V6?


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

FriscoBrah said:


> So I've been looking at CCs and may commit. I haven't seen much for performance on the 3.6, so I decided to create an account on here. I haven't found much on intake, header, exhaust, tune, or supercharger. How many performance options are available for the V6?


not much, all the basic NA tunes you can think of... a tune would give you 10+ hp but it is noticable
don't think anyone would spend big bucks on performance on this engine anyway, although a good exhaust does produce a very fruity noise


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

I personally haven't seen much of anything for the V6. There are more options for the 2.0T. But the truth is, most guys don't buy this car to build it into a race car. Most of the mods for the CC are cosmetic. It's still fun to drive and the 2.0 with the turbo has plenty of power. It seriously feels like a V6. Test drive a 2.0T before you commit to the V6. You'll like it.


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

But you'll never have the exhaust note the VR has. I've got the forge intake, uni tune and an electric exhaust cut out hooked up to a factory style porsche exhaust button...oh and 4motion is soooo much fun.


----------



## FriscoBrah (Jun 18, 2015)

Scoper50 said:


> I personally haven't seen much of anything for the V6. There are more options for the 2.0T. But the truth is, most guys don't buy this car to build it into a race car. Most of the mods for the CC are cosmetic. It's still fun to drive and the 2.0 with the turbo has plenty of power. It seriously feels like a V6. Test drive a 2.0T before you commit to the V6. You'll like it.


Yeah but I'd lose the 4 motion if I went 2.0. I'm not trying to make a drag car but figured bolts on with a super charger would make it a little more fun.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FriscoBrah (Jun 18, 2015)

sk8too said:


> But you'll never have the exhaust note the VR has. I've got the forge intake, uni tune and an electric exhaust cut out hooked up to a factory style porsche exhaust button...oh and 4motion is soooo much fun.


I read a bit last night. Can one not use the headers or components from the V6 Passat? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

FriscoBrah said:


> Yeah but I'd lose the 4 motion if I went 2.0. I'm not trying to make a drag car but figured bolts on with a super charger would make it a little more fun.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you can justify the cost for the 4 motion, go for it. Personally, I'd rather have a R-line 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FriscoBrah (Jun 18, 2015)

Scoper50 said:


> If you can justify the cost for the 4 motion, go for it. Personally, I'd rather have a R-line
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I actually just read a road test of the V6 which did 0-60 in 6.3 vs 6.7 for the R-Line with the V6 weight 432lbs more...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

CC and B6 Passats share the same drivetrain (and a lot of other things).

Engine info:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...rce-Thread&p=84583302&viewfull=1#post84583302

Exhaust info:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...rce-Thread&p=84583318&viewfull=1#post84583318

There are a lot of relatively turnkey turbo and supercharger setups for the MkV R32, but the FSI 3.6 is quite a bit different and for some reason no one has gone beyond one-off custom builds. Try searching in the 3.6 engine forum here too.


----------



## markcorrado1 (Sep 15, 2001)

FriscoBrah said:


> Yeah I actually just read a road test of the V6 which did 0-60 in 6.3 vs 6.7 for the R-Line with the V6 weight 432lbs more...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The CC 4mo is more of a highway cruiser, the 2.0t is more of a stop light attacker. The biggest reason for such little time in 0-60 between the 2 is the VR6 has a slush box and the 2.0t has DSG  The CC VR6 4mo in Europe get's 300hp and DSG, which equates to 0-60 in 5.5 :facepalm:

With that said I still love my VR6 4mo, I've been able to keep up with new GS350's and new 535's when creeping up to triple digits; those are cars with 20 more hp and RWD only 

The only thing I really hate is the suspension, it has way to much give/sway and makes the chassis feel very sloppy. Once I get coils, tune and maybe I'll fab USP's Mk5 R32 downpipe to fit with a full exhaust back; I'll have a grin like this  for sure!!!


----------



## under-pressure (Sep 22, 2009)

jddaigle said:


> CC and B6 Passats share the same drivetrain (and a lot of other things).
> 
> Engine info:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...rce-Thread&p=84583302&viewfull=1#post84583302
> ...



As jd notes, there's not much out there for forced induction on the 3.6, though there is one setup and a thread here somewhere for this project build at RAI mortorsport:
https://www.raimotorsport.com/Articles.asp?ID=249

They could probably replicate this for you, but it's going to be at a cost that may not make sense for you.


Some of the "popular" mods for the 3.6 are cutting out the middle resonator/suitcase and replacing with a straight tube section, Evoms R32 intake, and Unitronic 3.6 tune. Reportedly you'll get ~310 HP, fairly noticeable increase in throttle response, and a more aggressive intake+exhaust sound. That same ~$1000 in mods on a 2.0T will go a bit further, but it won't sound as cool and putting/keeping the power down in anything but freeway speeds will always be tricky. Don't get me wrong though, I like the 2.0T, I just like AWD a little more, even if only with adequate power. The whole VW "you can't have it both ways" situation is why you find some folks looking to retrofit 4Motion to the B6 based 2.0T CC/Passat platform.


----------



## FriscoBrah (Jun 18, 2015)

under-pressure said:


> As jd notes, there's not much out there for forced induction on the 3.6, though there is one setup and a thread here somewhere for this project build at RAI mortorsport:
> https://www.raimotorsport.com/Articles.asp?ID=249
> 
> They could probably replicate this for you, but it's going to be at a cost that may not make sense for you.
> ...


Yeah I love the v6 sound. Thanks for the info, still reading and learning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbkim (Mar 22, 2006)

2.0T probably gets better gas mileage, if that's important. Hopefully VW will offer 2.0T with AWD in US.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

While I do love my V6, there just aren't any off the shelf performance mods available for it

Fuel economy with it, is something that leaves a lot to be desired too. (it's not that great)

The 280hp sounds nice too, but in reality (and this was on a FWD 3.6--_AWD would be worse_)... it's only putting down ~193hp to the wheels in stock form:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...r-Timeline&p=85363515&viewfull=1#post85363515


The 2.0T is more mod friendly with tons of parts available for it, will make more power, better gas mileage and cheaper to buy (the car) too.


----------



## Jaywaterski (Dec 11, 2012)

*Stay 2.0t*

Do a limited slip on a R-line like my build and you will have all the traction you need plus with over 400 hp it makes fun of a number of higher priced vehicles


----------

